# Co2 regulator and Soleniod valve question



## Joebat (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi all. Ok, I have my CO2 tank charged and ready and my CO2 regulator just came in the mail. It has a Solenoid with it, but I don't have a ph controler. The question is...do need to plug this in to make the regulator work? And I have read some people pump CO2 all the time, and some people have it rigged up where the CO2 goes on and off with the lights(to avoid ph swings). I guess the answer to the first question will kind of answer the second. Thanks. new here...dah!
Joe


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes if it's an all-in-one regulator chances are the solenoid is shut when not plugged in ("Normally Off"). Therefore, without a PH controller you will need to either leave it plugged in 24/7 or plug it in to a timer to control when the CO2 goes on and off. 

To leave CO2 on 24/7 or not is a debated topic, people have wonderful results either way and problems are rare with either method. I leave it on 24/7 now, I use to turn it off and on but noticed no apparent change to plants, PH or anything else so I figured no use having the extra equipment if it's not doing much in my tank. You'd be best to try it out for yourself, go with whatever gives you the more stable CO2 levels. Lately Tom Barr has been claiming that PH swings due to CO2 changes do not effect fish as previously thought, if this is the case then you don't run many risks at all experimenting with the two methods.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I have mine on a timer so that the CO2 is off for the last 4 hours before lights come back on. Not really needed at that time, and saves me a little bit of CO2 in the long run.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I leave mine on all the time.

Refills are US$7.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

i have mine on a timer for 10 hrs and 14 off i figure i should get 3 months or more out of my cylinder iff i ran 24/7 maybe a month and a half my refill are 20dollars plants dont need the co2 at night why waste it and for the moring co2 level get up quick in my aquarium withing the hour and at night i didn a test one night when i was up late an it lowest point was around 12ppm day around 26-30ppm


----------

